# موضوعنا اليوم عن الحشمة لشعب الكنيسة



## ramzy1913 (4 أغسطس 2011)

سلام ونعمة://
                                                               [موضوعنا اليوم عن

الحـشــمة


يقول الكتاب ..... ( ومن أعثر هؤلاء الصغار المؤمنين بي فخير له أن يعلق في عنقه حجر الرحى و يغرق في لجة البحر، ويل للعالم من العثرات. فلا بد أن تأتي العثرات و لكن ويل لذلك الإنسان الذي به تأتي العثرة ) متى : 18

ويقول في موضع آخر : ..... ( أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله و روح الله يسكن فيكم، إن كان أحد يفسد هيكل الله فسيفسده الله لأن هيكل الله مقدس الذي أنتم هو ) .

أين نحن أيها الأحباء من هذا الكلام، هذا الكلام هو للعيش للحياة للتطبيق و ليس للقراءة وللنسيان . 
لنبدأ الكلام عن الجسد و أهمية الجسد في الكنيسة،الإنسان مؤلف من روح و جسد و اتصال الإنسان بالإنسان هو أولاً و أساساً اتصال روحي قبل الجسد، و لكن للأسف في هذا الوقت الحاضر يعطل هذا الاتصال الروحي إثارة الغرائز و الشهوات الجسدية من خلال إظهار المفاتن و التعري و انتهاك حرمة الجسد و استباحته .

الكارثة العظمى الآن هي سماع بعض الأقوال من بعض المواطنين غير المسيحيين تقول بأن النساء النصف عاريات في شوارع المدينة من المسيحيات و إن ما يميز المرأة المسيحية ( مراهقة كانت أم راشدة أم متزوجة ) بأنها غير مبالية بموضوع الحشمة .

أيتها المسيحيات ....

أين أنتم من قول من تؤمنون به سيداً و أباً و إلهاً إن كل من نظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنا معها في قلبه ) 
الكنيسة و المجتمع ليسا ضد أن تبدو المرأة جميلة و لكن هل يقتضي الجمال أن تكون المرأة مثيرة لمن يراها ؟؟!!
الكل يعرف و المرأة تعرف أنها مدركة تماماً وواعية لمفاتنها عندما تبرزها عند خروجها من بيتها.

هل المرأة بلا عقل حتى تكون غير مسؤولة عن أمور هذه الحياة و مسؤولياتها تجاه العالم و الجنس الآخر .
للأسف توجد بعض الشابات تؤكد على أن أمهاتهم تحرضهنّ أحياناً على هذا النوع من التعري. وصار العري للأسف وضعاً مألوفاً عند الكثيرات و خاصة في الأعراس والأعياد والمناسبات الكنسية.
صارت المرأة عبدة للأزياء( التي هدفها فقط تعرية الجسد لتجعله شيئا أمام العيون ) .

أليست العين تلامسُ كاليد ؟!! أليس هذا التلامس بين العين والجسد يدعى زنى ؟!! لماذا لا تكتفي المرأة بجاذبيتها الروحية و الأدبية و الأخلاقية وهو الجانب الأعمق فيها ؟!! لماذا تريد المرأة أن تشتري الرجل بجسدها و كأنها غير مؤمنة بشخصيتها ؟!!

لماذا تريد أن يختارها من أجل جسدها ليكون اختياره لها غير حر ، غير مسؤول ؟!!
ألا تدرك أن شهوة الغريب تتأجج بسببها و كأنها تدعوه ليفترسها ؟!!

يجب على المرأة أن تسأل نفسها قبل أن تخرج من بيتها إلى أى مكان وخاصة إلى الكنيسة ، ماذا يمكن أن ألبس بحيث أراعي شعور الآخرين الذين أتوا ليعبدوا الرب معي لماذا لا تحترم المرأة المسيحية شعور وتقاليد الأديان الأخرى الذين نعيش فيما بينهم. 
{ أنظروا كم من الإهانات والطعنات التى توجهونها لمن أحبكم وبذل ذاته لكى يفتديكم بدمه الطاهر } .

الكنيسة هي مكان للعبادة يريد المؤمن أن يلاقي فيه الرب و ما يريده الرب مني هو زينة قلبي لا زينة جسدي و بهذه الروح كتب القديس بولس إلى نساء كل العالم : 

( ليكن على النساء لباس فيه الحشمة، و لتكن زينتهن بحياء ورزانة، لا بشعر مجدول وذهب ولؤلؤ وثياب فاخرة وغير محتشمة، بل بأعمال صالحة تليق بنساء تعاهدن تقوى الله ). 1تيمو2:9

اختار الله المرأة ليولد منها حتى يقدس جسد المرأة و يجعله منبع للقداسة
اختار الله المرأة ليجعل مستودعها مقدس ليلد قديسين . 

ولد من امرأة ليرفع من شأنها و شأن الحياة, لأنها هي من تربي و هي من تعلم.
قداسة العذراء مريم ( بحبلها بالإله ) هي قداسة جنس النساء كلهم ( روحا و جسداً ) 

فكل امرأة مسيحية يجب أن تُربي و تُربَى على أنها مريم عذراء جديدة تلد مُسحاء و مسيحيين دائما .


فقدوة كل امرأة مسيحية هي العذراء مريم في طهارتها و حشمتها و إيمانها


وقدوة كل رجل مسيحي هو المسيح يسوع في علاقته مع العذراء

إذن فلنطلب من إلهنا كلى القداسة أن يؤهلنا لذلك 
لكى نستحق ان نكون أولاده المباركين 
آمين 

منقووووووول


/COLOR]


----------



## النهيسى (6 أغسطس 2011)

جميل جدااا وراائع
شكراا
الرب يباركك


----------



## ramzy1913 (6 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## كرستينا كركر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*جمييييييييييييل جدا​​*


----------



## ramzy1913 (12 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## منتهى ابشارة (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع مهم جدا  ربنا يبارك*


----------



## ramzy1913 (12 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع هام جدا واتمنى من بناتنا الاتزام بالحشمة فى كل شىء


----------



## ramzy1913 (13 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## candy shop (13 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل ومهم

شكراااااااااا رمزى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (14 سبتمبر 2011)




----------

